
Amazon DynamoDB increased error rates - justinholmes
Amazon DynamoDB (N. Virginia) - 6:33 AM PDT We are investigating increased error rates for API requests in the US-EAST-1 Region.
======
toomuchtodo
[http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

Currently, as of 11:32am central time, Cloudwatch, EC2, Autoscaling, DynamoDB,
and Elastic Beanstalk are all experiencing issues.

------
RyanGWU82
Things were good for a couple hours, but the problems came back around 11:10
AM PDT. It's now been happening again for an hour.

------
RyanGWU82
We saw the problem get better around 7:13 AM PDT, but then it got bad again at
7:42 AM. Fun morning...

------
georgeecollins
We're seeeing this too. We had a problem on Saturday night and now this.. very
bad.

